# Reverse Lockout Installation/Pictures



## clindley (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a '69 with a 4 speed and functional reverse lockout linkage? Would you be willing to provide some photos of it? 

I have the rod & swivel kits, but can't figure out how they connect. I am wondering if something was removed from the car or I guess it could just be me.

Alternatively, does anyone know where diagrams or instrucitons can be accessed? My restoration guide does not include any documentation on it.

----------------
UPDATE: Nevermind. I found a picture of it in a shop manual.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum......:seeya:
You can probably find a picture of it in a shop/assembly manual.....
Just teasing.....feel free to ask anymore questions we may have answers for.:cheers


----------

